# Ralph was soooo bad yesterday on his walk



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well as it was such a gorgeous day - perfect for a long hike across the fields with just me and the dogs. There has been some sheep roaming in the fields lately - they shouldn't be in there, but you know sheep - where there's a field...
Anyway we had a lovely walk and run in the fields and on the way back, ralph disappeared through a hedge into the next field, I carried on thinking he will come back to join us in a minute.
The next thing a flock of sheep came thundering down the field and through a gate into another field.  I had managed to get hold of ruby and put her back on the lead (she didn't appear that interested in the sheep, maybe a little alarmed as they all went rushing past.
I could here ralph in the other field barking and chasing a sheep that had become separated from the rest.
After scrambling through the hedge myself, like something out of Alice in wonderland!!! And running down the end of the field, I came across Ralph barking at a poor sheep which had fell over and was just lay motionless.
Worse still, i don't know if any of you remember about the late lambs been born here, but one of them was stuck wedged between 2 tree stumps!!!!! :hurt:
Ralph was on the other side of a hedge, with me screaming at him, :furious: a sheep,lying between us, and a poor lamb wedged in a tree baaaaaing away!!
I threw a treat at Ralph, my bracelet flew off - never to be seen again in the long grass!!! 
I then remembered Ralph's one true love - his ball :love-eyes:.... I pulled it out of my pocket and threw it up the field I was in, true to form he leapt over the sheep that was down to run after his ball.
I got ralph, and ruby, trekked back across the fields, got the farm guy to come and help me, trekked back across the fields dogless..... Oh but boo followed us!! 
When we got to the spot, the ewe must of managed to get up - but the poor lamb was still wedged, after a bit of pushing and shoving it popped out and ran down the field to find the rest of the flock with boo chasing it after it!!!
A really enjoyable relaxing late summer stroll........NOT!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Phew .... At least you knew the farmer it would be just my luck mine would've been shot  Ralph was just rescuing them after all ...... Wots that Ralphie????? There's a sheep down and a lambs stuck in a trunk !!! .....a la Skippie style :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Maybe he knows what you are planning in doing to him 
Seriously I do feel your pain. Willow is being so bad I not even sorry I missed out on Henry.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahaha - that's funny Karen!! Very funny, 
Actually The farmer has just been with his collie dog, Ralph and ruby were watching, the sheep are been moved tomorrow - yeah the fields are ours again!!!! Haha 
Now ralph will think its ok to chase the sheep after watching the pro at work!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Maybe he knows what you are planning in doing to him
> Seriously I do feel your pain. Willow is being so bad I not even sorry I missed out on Henry.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I've been trying to keep it from him 
Naughty willow?? I don't believe it, maybe she's just a little bit misunderstood!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Not one of your better walks then... 

I hope it wasn't an expensive bracelet?? 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What are you feeding Ruby :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Think someone before like ed ruby to an ewok (spelling???!!!) but I think she looks more like chewbaka in that shot!!! Such a cutie, I just want to give her a cuddle!! I'd definitely run with the rescue dog slant to the story!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Not one of your better walks then...
> 
> I hope it wasn't an expensive bracelet??
> 
> xxx


No mairi, it certainly didn't go according to plan or how I imagined a lovely Sunday stroll should be!! the only thing that could of made it worse would of been a full fox poo roll!!
The bracelet wasn't very expensive, but it was given to me on my birthday last year by my best friend, so more sentimental


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm totally in love with Ralph. Of course that is aided by distance but Ralph and Willow helps remind me that it could be worse with Lexi and Beemer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Skyesdog said:


> Think someone before like ed ruby to an ewok (spelling???!!!) but I think she looks more like chewbaka in that shot!!! Such a cutie, I just want to give her a cuddle!! I'd definitely run with the rescue dog slant to the story!!


She is very hairy at the moment lol. Next to bald Ralph, she looks extra hairy 
I kind of did run with the rescue story - I said we found them like that!!! (Kind of true, as I DID find them like that) 
I didn't mention that ralph had terrorised the ewe & lamb and had chased them across two fields and through the hedgerow!!!
Apparently when sheep fall over on to their backs they can't get up again?!?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tinman said:


> No mairi, it certainly didn't go according to plan or how I imagined a lovely Sunday stroll should be!! the only thing that could of made it worse would of been a full fox poo roll!!
> The bracelet wasn't very expensive, but it was given to me on my birthday last year by my best friend, so more sentimental


Och that's a real shame  ...

I once threw an apple core out of my car window into a field (I thought this was totally acceptable practice ..however I have since been told otherwise  ) 

ANYWAY...as I threw it out , my ring , which was reasonably expensive and I wore all the time as I loved it so much...well it went flying out too...never to be seen again :hurt:

Totally gutted (suppose it was my own fault really!!)

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> What are you feeding Ruby :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Haha doesn't she look like the fattest roundest hairiest poo??? Especially next to Ralph.
I'm a bit worried about Ralph, he is SOOOO skinny, very very lean - I will ask the vets tomorrow - after the shave I am worried I'm not feeding him enough?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Och that's a real shame  ...
> 
> I once threw an apple core out of my car window into a field (I thought this was totally acceptable practice ..however I have since been told otherwise  )
> 
> ...


More than acceptable - You were only feeding the birds!!!
Gutted for you, I bet it's still there somewhere, laid undiscovered. I'd be back there with a metal detector - you may find your ring and more treasure besides!! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Apparently when sheep fall over on to their backs they can't get up again?!?


As I'm sitting at lunch here laughing over Ralph's escapades I see this statement and all I can think about are those old commercials for first alert buttons (those are buttons connected to emergency for elderly who need live by themselves and need help) and thinking about the sheep saying, "I've fallen and I caaaaaaaan't get up." Hehe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sure she'd look the same if you skinned her lol. If he doesn't seem hungry I wouldn't worry.
Mairi such a shame about your 'ring' x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I'm totally in love with Ralph. Of course that is aided by distance but Ralph and Willow helps remind me that it could be worse with Lexi and Beemer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Mmmmm maybe lexi & Beemer are just behaving, lulling you into a false sense of security and suddenly, in the not too distant future BOOM - adolescent will kick in haha - welcome to the world of really naughty pools!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Scary - down here lots of warnings that dogs will be shot if seen off lead in the vicinity of sheep.

I reckon Ralph just wanted to borrow one of their woolly jumpers


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Mmmmm maybe lexi & Beemer are just behaving, lulling you into a false sense of security and suddenly, in the not too distant future BOOM - adolescent will kick in haha - welcome to the world of really naughty pools!!


Oh they have their moments. Beemer jumped out of moving car, Lexi has dug a hole halfway to China in the backyard, starting to fight over treats. Now Beemer is into waking up the whole subdivision anytime there is noise outside. Feel really bad for the next door neighbor with the new baby. It's so sad because every time they let their bulldog out in their backyard Beemer barks nonstop so they make their dog go back in. Oh I know it's coming and that this is just the beginning. I'm just enjoying this moment while I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> As I'm sitting at lunch here laughing over Ralph's escapades I see this statement and all I can think about are those old commercials for first alert buttons (those are buttons connected to emergency for elderly who need live by themselves and need help) and thinking about the sheep saying, "I've fallen and I caaaaaaaan't get up." Hehe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Haha! Ralph to the rescue!!
I also heard, (urban myth I think) that cows sleep standing up, and if you push them over really easily & they get pretty angry!!


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh no! Great post I was laughing the whole time just picturing it! I'm sure it wasn't funny to you though. I'm glad everyone was ok including the sheep. So no walks for Ralph for a while?


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ralph was on the other side of a hedge, with me screaming at him, :furious: a sheep,lying between us, and a poor lamb wedged in a tree baaaaaing away!!


Sorry Tracey I know It shouldn't have but this bit really made me chuckle :laugh: However I'm sure at the time it must have worrying. I try and avoid fields with cows and sheep in it's far too scary!! xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I was told that so long as you can feel their bones with no debt in between.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Sorry Tracey I know It shouldn't have but this bit really made me chuckle :laugh: However I'm sure at the time it must have worrying. I try and avoid fields with cows and sheep in it's far too scary!! xxx


Haha - glad it made you chuckle, I was very hot bothered sweaty & stressed at the time, after running through fields and scrambling through prickly hedges screaming at Ralph like a mentalist, worried that if I tried to help the sheep up it might bite me...... & trying so hard to blow my whistle only spit came out hahaha!!! 
I can laugh at it now!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry, that was completely Lola's fault, she jumped on me and I hit send as I dropped phone!!! What I was trying to say (before being rudely interupted) was that so long as you can feel their ribs with no dents (not debts!) in between then they are a good weight. Right, cup of tea needed and an early night. Still recovering after a gorgeous w/end in the Cotswolds for a friend's 40th. I can't do late nights any more!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

NicM5 said:


> Oh no! Great post I was laughing the whole time just picturing it! I'm sure it wasn't funny to you though. I'm glad everyone was ok including the sheep. So no walks for Ralph for a while?


I laugh looking back at it - No walks for Ralph, he will be recovering in his cone of shame and onsie! Just me & ruby in sheep free fields as the farmer is moving them as they keep escaping!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Skyesdog said:


> Sorry, that was completely Lola's fault, she jumped on me and I hit send as I dropped phone!!! What I was trying to say (before being rudely interupted) was that so long as you can feel their ribs with no dents (not debts!) in between then they are a good weight. Right, cup of tea needed and an early night. Still recovering after a gorgeous w/end in the Cotswolds for a friend's 40th. I can't do late nights any more!!


Sounds like a better weekend than mine!
Ha I thought debts was a Scottish saying


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Scary - down here lots of warnings that dogs will be shot if seen off lead in the vicinity of sheep.
> 
> I reckon Ralph just wanted to borrow one of their woolly jumpers


Haha - he is in need of one marzi, 
I was only watching on country file I think it was on last weeks programme, about the dogs worrying sheep, and the farmer having the right to shoot any dogs on his land that are off lead -


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Oh they have their moments. Beemer jumped out of moving car, Lexi has dug a hole halfway to China in the backyard, starting to fight over treats. Now Beemer is into waking up the whole subdivision anytime there is noise outside. Feel really bad for the next door neighbor with the new baby. It's so sad because every time they let their bulldog out in their backyard Beemer barks nonstop so they make their dog go back in. Oh I know it's coming and that this is just the beginning. I'm just enjoying this moment while I can.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Yes the car incident must of been very scary! 
As for the bulldog, beemers only making friends 
My two are horrible to our little daily Cockapoo visitor, boo, who climbs up and over our fence - ruby is down right mean and spiteful to her!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Yes the car incident must of been very scary!
> As for the bulldog, beemers only making friends
> My two are horrible to our little daily Cockapoo visitor, boo, who climbs up and over our fence - ruby is down right mean and spiteful to her!!!


So the bulldog's mom tried to make friends with me right after I got the puppies. But with the puppies up at 4 in the morning waking up her newborn and toddler, she's not so into me anymore. Her husband gives me downright grumpy faces whenever he sees me. 

Interesting despite the meanness Boo keeps coming. Must have a masochist gene in her. 

These guys do bad things. It's the scary ones where it's potentially their life or death, those are the ones that put it all in perspective. I make fun but terrified that the same thing will happen with either of these two. After the car incident, I wasn't as phased by a pee accident or even the yard digging. Annoyed but not in the same way of being distraught before Beemer took that leap. 

I figure our level of terror is just a reflection if how much we love our poos. Laughing just helps make it tolerable to think about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

4am barking puppies = neighbours grumpy face hahahaha
They may not be humans - but they are our babies, and we have to do our best to try and keep them alive!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

When it comes down to it, yup my priority is if I #1 keep them alive, #2 keep them safe, #3 keep them happy, #4 makes me happy. And good manners in them is nice too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol lol....Tracey pretending to be a sheep herder with the best sheep dog and a spitty whistle.
Mairi with a metal detect ring hunting
Ralph trying to pinch the sheeps jumper
Sheep that can't get up and Cows being pushed over.
Twins waking the US 
And another dog with a boxer allergy  

Very comical thread xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol lol....Tracey pretending to be a sheep herder with the best sheep dog and a spitty whistle.
> Mairi with a metal detect ring hunting
> Ralph trying to pinch the sheeps jumper
> Sheep that can't get up and Cows being pushed over.
> ...


Ha haha how funny Karen?
Where a thread goes, nobody knows...... X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, just catching up with the sheep story and all the rest of course - the pushing the cows over reminded me of the bit in 'cars' when they are making the tractor/cows fall over! Dudley got into a field of sheep once through a gap in the hedge - he was SO excited by the smells in the field that he was doing the maddest doodle dash around with his nose to the ground - luckily he didn't look up and see the sheep nervously watching him from the other side of the field! while I was trying to call and whistle and not sound panicky, eventually he looked at me and I ran in the opposite direction and - phew, was I relived when he chased me and came out of the field (which I couldn't get into), my heart had been really pounding, so I know a little of how you felt.


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow, what a story! Really feel for you, that is my absolute nightmare scenario ! Actually glad I live in London, just birds, squirrels and other dogs to worry about! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh yes, that good old drunken country tradition of cow pushing did feature in Disney's cars!! 
Well Ralph definitely isn't up for any one man and his dog countryside pursuits today!!


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh yes, that good old drunken country tradition of cow pushing did feature in Disney's cars!!
> Well Ralph definitely isn't up for any one man and his dog countryside pursuits today!!


Hi Tinman

How is Ralph doing today? One man and his dog! Now thats a thought!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

femmedufromage said:


> Hi Tinman
> 
> How is Ralph doing today? One man and his dog! Now thats a thought!


He's much better and scampering around thanks, I have just had to crate him for 10 minutes as he was about to start doodle dashing around the garden with ruby.
He hasn't really had to wear his cone collar, his onsie was left on over night, and for a couple of hours today when he was on his own, but he doesn't seem bothered with his lack of bits! 
He had his dew claws removed and a 6th toe also removed, he was only hopping around on three legs, but this evening he seems to be walking quite comfortably on all 4, 
Ha there's not much left of ralph since we shaved him, castrated him, de-clawed him and took one of his toes!! - if we put all those bits together we could have ourselves a new ralph puppy!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Hahaha - that's funny Karen!! Very funny,
> Actually The farmer has just been with his collie dog, Ralph and ruby were watching, the sheep are been moved tomorrow - yeah the fields are ours again!!!! Haha
> Now ralph will think its ok to chase the sheep after watching the pro at work!


May I use this picture for the back of the calendar? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> May I use this picture for the back of the calendar?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Of course you can, 
Sorry Donna I went to bed really early last night.
You may use any picture I have ever posted on here with pleasure xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Of course you can,
> Sorry Donna I went to bed really early last night.
> You may use any picture I have ever posted on here with pleasure xx


I didn't think you would mind. I posted it in the calendar thread. I used it with another as the back cover. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Awww, poor little 'streamlined' Ralph!!! I didn't realise he was having his dew claws done too. At least it is all over and done now and he can get back to normal soon. Give him a snuggle from us. N x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Been having a giggle about this thread Tracey, poor you! There's a beer called 'Riggwelter' (Theakstons I think) which if I'm remembering right is the term for a sheep that can't be righted cos it's fleece is too heavy. One can learn a lot through beer  hope Ralph is doing super well xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I too am just catching up and chuckling away at your description although I doubt you thought it was funny whilst trying to catch Ralph and rescue stranded sheep! Don't you just love these dogs and the stories they create :ilmc:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I may have to come up with a dirty for Ralph too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ha there's not much left of ralph since we shaved him, castrated him, de-clawed him and took one of his toes!! - if we put all those bits together we could have ourselves a new ralph puppy!!!


Wonder if he'd also chase sheep!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Skyesdog said:


> Awww, poor little 'streamlined' Ralph!!! I didn't realise he was having his dew claws done too. At least it is all over and done now and he can get back to normal soon. Give him a snuggle from us. N x


Thanks - yes his dew claws, as he had 2 on one foot which was very loose and floppy on the side of his leg, likely to get caught very easily now he has no fur for protection. I used to call him 6 toes!!
Had him back the vets for a checkup, he's chewed one of his stitches out where he had his 6 toes, so he has got some antibiotics. I've putvthencone of shame back on him until he stops - bless him, x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I may have to come up with a dirty for Ralph too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


???? I'm intrigued - what is it??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Been having a giggle about this thread Tracey, poor you! There's a beer called 'Riggwelter' (Theakstons I think) which if I'm remembering right is the term for a sheep that can't be righted cos it's fleece is too heavy. One can learn a lot through beer  hope Ralph is doing super well xxx


Ralphy riggwelter does have a certain ring to it lol! That can be his stud name..... Oh no it can't he's got no stud bits left


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Jedicrazy said:


> I too am just catching up and chuckling away at your description although I doubt you thought it was funny whilst trying to catch Ralph and rescue stranded sheep! Don't you just love these dogs and the stories they create :ilmc:


Bloody nightmare Clare! I can laugh now about it, I was cursing, I wish I'd took my phone for photos to go with the story!! - but I always worry I might lose it in the fields.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Jill L said:


> Wonder if he'd also chase sheep!


Haha probably! A proper mini me Ralph up to no good


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> ???? I'm intrigued - what is it??


Lol. I meant ditty. Hehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ralphy riggwelter does have a certain ring to it lol! That can be his stud name..... Oh no it can't he's got no stud bits left


Sshhhhh! Don't tell him


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Lol. I meant ditty. Hehe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Like a poem?? Or lymerick? 
Oooo sounds great - what is it!?? X


----------

